# New Scan offerings - 2" fullrange & a redesigned 10F



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Scan-Speak


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I also see a new 13" subwoofer. Has anyone heard or tried a SS sub? This looks like it could be a great SQ sub and on the SS site they say its the most powerful subwoofer that they have ever made. I'd love to hear one. The price on Madi and Solen seems reasonable compared to other higher end subs. To bad they're on back order/not out yet? 

http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/pdf/32w-4878t00.pdf


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

So Scan has never made a woofer that even accepts 350 rms until now?


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

It will take much more than that. Long term, continuous max power is 800 on this 13". I wouldn't be afraid to give them 1k. My scan 7" say 150 on the PDF for max long term and they love 250. I've seen 500 continuous on there 8" woofers and they sounded great.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Another 3in fullrange. Got excited but does not seem to play into upper range well.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

The 4" mid looks really promising. I may swap out my plans to use a Vifa NE123 in favor of the Scan as it should compliment my Scan tweeter very well for a 3-way front stage.


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Where do y'all buy Scan Speak from? I'm in Tennessee.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

MetricMuscle said:


> Where do y'all buy Scan Speak from? I'm in Tennessee.


www.madisound.com

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

Doesn't look like Madisound is carrying the new ScanSpeak 2" 5F/8422T01.

Has anybody tried this driver yet?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SOLEN has em listed as B/O


----------

